# Old Inner Tubes (Manc)



## lucksmith (20 May 2016)

Hi, I'm working on a bit of a project and could use some inner tubes that are no longer any good for tyres.

If anyone has any in or around south Manchester I'd love to take them off your hands, or if you would be happy to save a few I could collect them in the future.

Thanks!


----------



## potsy (20 May 2016)

Whereabouts are you lucksmith?

I'll see if I have any knocking about, did have loads at some point but not sure if i binned them.


----------



## Katherine (20 May 2016)

I'll bear it in mind.


----------



## lucksmith (21 May 2016)

Katherine said:


> I'll bear it in mind.


Thanks!


----------



## lucksmith (21 May 2016)

potsy said:


> Whereabouts are you lucksmith?
> 
> I'll see if I have any knocking about, did have loads at some point but not sure if i binned them.



I'm in Chorlton but I can pick up anywhere in the area, really. Thanks!


----------



## dan_bo (21 May 2016)

Bugger just slung a load
Sorry!


----------



## lucksmith (21 May 2016)

Gah! Nevermind. I've been meaning to ask for AGES, so it's entirely my fault. I'm likely to need a fair few and if I get myself together it'll be an ongoing thing. So if you want to gimme a shout next time that'd be great!


----------



## Nibor (24 May 2016)

Ask your lbs


----------



## ColinJ (24 May 2016)

Does it matter if they have several patches on?

(Some people bin tubes as soon as they get a single puncture, but people like me patch them multiple times before eventually scrapping them.)


----------



## lucksmith (25 May 2016)

ColinJ said:


> Does it matter if they have several patches on?
> 
> (Some people bin tubes as soon as they get a single puncture, but people like me patch them multiple times before eventually scrapping them.)



Nope! Any tube, any condition :-)


----------



## ocianbricles (17 Jun 2017)

I know it's a year . . . but do you still want old innertubes? I have approx. five kilos you can have!


----------



## classic33 (2 Jul 2017)

lucksmith said:


> Nope! Any tube, any condition :-)


There's this!


----------

